# What's the 3-digit code to Toshiba VCR/DVD combo?



## jcommMARC (Nov 12, 2002)

I am able to use my remote to turn on my Toshiba VCR/DVD combo if I program in 616 or 626. However, when I want to program my 301 receiver to tape shows on the VCR, neither 616 or 626 will work. Any idea what numbers I need to program in to get the 301 to tape directly to my Toshiba combo?

Marc


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

How are you trying to make this work ? All a Dish VCR timer will do is do the functional equivalent of hit play/record to start the recording, then STOP the recording - it will NOT power up the unit. 

Does this pass the VCR test in the setup menu ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

No, neither 616 nor 626 passes the VCR test in the setup menu.

JCommMARC


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well then, dig out your manual and start scanning.

In the meantime, it might be more reliable to set timers up on both the VCR and the 301 (the 301's could be an autotune, rather than a VCR).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was never able to get my 501 to work with either a Toshiba VCR purchased in 1988 or a new W-627 purchased two weeks ago. It's no big loss. The VCR is now primarily used to transfer from PVR to VCR for friends.


----------



## jcommMARC (Nov 12, 2002)

The remote scanning function doesn't work. Been there, done that. Dish tech support has been of no help. Toshiba tech support has been of no help. On the Yahoo echostar message board I was advised that combo units don't work with the 301 VCR timer. I was hoping that someone here could tell me otherwise.

JCommMARC


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

In your first note, you said you could turn the unit on with the remote, but you didn't say whether the remote would do anything else with it. If it does, then it's strange that the remote would work, but not the receiver.

If, on the other hand, *all* you can do is turn it on or off with the remote, then the receiver (which, as mentioned, will not turn it on) won't do anything, either. If that's the case, it's a shame. But you could always try total brute force: try every possible code by hand. Don't know that I would have the patience for that. But it sounds like you've probably got the final info on the topic (and it's not what you'd want).

x


----------



## jcommMARC (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, I was just hoping that someone here firgured something out that I didn't.

JCommMARC


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Sorry.

I had a similar experience with my Father In Laws off brand TV/VCR unit. (I can't remember brand name) I gave up on it.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

What is the model number of the Toshiba combo? Is it DBS compatable? Is it Dish compatable? Does it come with an STB mouse? If not, how does it interface with your Dish receiver?


----------



## jcommMARC (Nov 12, 2002)

Toshiba makes only one combo unit. I don't have the model number handy, but since there is only one of them it doesn't much matter. I believe it is DBS compatable. But I don't understand your question about a mouse. I have never seen a VHS or DVD come with a mouse. This unit is just like a regular VHS recorder that sits next to your TV. The only difference is that it also includes a built-in DVD with it.

JCommMARC


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Ussually the remote codes on combo units are VCR codes. But to contol functions on setops infra red sensors ussually come to make the unit work in recording with the set top box.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry about the confusion. Your 301 has an IR blaster. You might check positioning of the two pieces of equipment, they may need to be moved for the IR blaster to operate the VCR.


----------

